# trade insurance - imports and modified- recommendations



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

i am in the trade and am currently with tradex / clagg gifford. can anyone else recommend any other companies , they must cover imports and modded cars as i mainly specialize in skylines


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Just looking for similar but most companies do not like gtr and cosworth, more so the latter.

I***8217;ve got a load of companies to try so will let you know if I get any joy.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

After ringing around trade wise and tradex seam to be the main underwriters and gtr***8217;s don***8217;t seam high on there priority list to insure.

Still digging though


----------

